# Wheel size and tires for '67 GTO



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Looking to swap out my 14" rally II's with red lines for Cragar SS wheels with BF Goodrich T/A's. Been searching and having trouble finding what back spacing I need for the wheels. I am looking at going with 15 x 7 on all four corners and thinking 225/60R15 for tire size. What back spacing would I need for this? I know I can get under and measure things out but I figured it's probably an easy answer so here I am. Thanks


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

225's will look small on that car. IMO.

From car craft

1964-1967 GM A-bodies

15- to 18-inch: All rim diameters use 8-inch-wide wheels with 4-1/2-inch backspacing. Use tires with a 245 section width and aspect rations as follows: 15-inch, 60; 16-inch, 50; 17-inch, 40; and 18-inch, 35.





Read more: Fitting Tires and Wheels- Car Craft Magazine 
Follow us: @HotRodMagazine on Twitter | HotRodMag on Facebook


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the information and the link. The tire size I noted above was the recommendation from Tire Rack if using 15" wheels. This is why I wanted to post up, hate to spend money and get something that doesn't look right.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think I have it figured out. I am going to go with Cragar SS 15x7, 4.125 BS wearing 235/60R15's. Now before I buy I just need to make sure that these wheels will work when I switch over to disc brakes up front.


----------

